# are my test results ok



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

ive never tested my water before and ive never had a problem. just for the heck of it i decided to test my water and my results were ammonia,nitrate,nitrite were all zero and my Ph was 7.4. as far as i know thats ok but i thought i would see what you guys thought.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

its ok juss ph is a lil high but livable try to bring it down a bit to like ne where from 6.5-.7.2


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

leave everything as it is and do what you have been doing. levels are fine.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

whats your GH and KH?


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

how do you test your Gh and KH? the only tests i found at my pet store was for Ph, nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia. i didnt see anything for Gh or Kh. ive had my tank for a couple years now and i never tested the water. i just thought i would do it just to see for the heck of it. should i keep the Ph were its at or should i try to lower it? whats the best way to do it?


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

my ph is down to 6.8 now and ammonia and nitrite is still zero. hows that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with your pH. 7.4 is fine as long as it's stable.

It's odd that you don't have any Nitrate. Do your fish leave the tank and use the toilet?

Just kidding, but you should have some nitrate (NO3) as an end product of oxidized fish waste.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

and i sugest picking up a GH and KH test kit... these will help you out in your fish keeping adventures..


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

"jungle" has a quick dip test that check everything but ammonia, including KH and GH, you can get it at walmart for around 10 bucks


----------



## ItWasnValentine (Feb 15, 2004)

What should the Kh and Gh levels be at?


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

if you havent tested your water levels in years, and all has been fine, i would start stessing about it.


----------

